# I Start my new job tomorrow!



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

I have always wanted to work at a barn and clean stalls. I was just randomly looking for a horse to lease maybe because mine won't be ridable for a while. I found a barn near by looking for a stall cleaner. I'm super excited its a pretty nice size barn and i'll get to learn a lot from them maybe even board my horse there someday. who knows, i'm just excited to work at a barn in exchange for lessons.


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

My job is going well! though one day I messed up she seamed kinda upset but not mad at me I think she let this one slip because i'm new at it. I'm lucky she is very understanding.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Excellent. I'm glad it's going well. Seems there are all kinds of barn owners out there. Some are VERY picky, and others are not so much. I work at a barn where the owner is very laid back and often helps me if she has the time. Sometimes she will tell me to just leave something if it is REALLY bad. I think because she wants her lesson kids to do some of the work, and if they don't do a good enough job - she'll make them do it again instead of making me do it. (I'm an adult and not doing it in exchange for lessons/board/etc.)
All I do is clean stalls. She does the feeding and watering. So she is very flexible on time,.. since I have other jobs that I do before/after this one.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

I always wanted a job at a stables. 
Lucky duck. I do have many near me and I doubt I could get one since I ugh can't drive at the moment. Broke truck, never going to get fixed and slightly going blind.
I'm so happy for you  Lucky lucky.... lol


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Hmmmn, are you still working there?


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Sooo, you weren't able to clean your own horse's stall for free board, but you're cleaning other horses' stalls for free lessons? That doesn't sound like a sensible choice.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Zimpatico said:


> Sooo, you weren't able to clean your own horse's stall for free board, but you're cleaning other horses' stalls for free lessons? That doesn't sound like a sensible choice.


Rumor has it that the job didn't work out or so a little birdy told me. I'm seeing a pattern?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

natisha said:


> Rumor has it that the job didn't work out or so a little birdy told me. I'm seeing a pattern?


Say it ain't so!!! :shock: :wink:


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

well who ever that little birdy was is wrong she is very understanding and the day my car broke down she was ok with it. I'm still working there and doing a great job. I clean 6 to 9 stalls a day and now am starting to water too. evenchally will bedding. I get a dollar a stall. i can save them up for lessons.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am glad it is going well. I am interested, how did you mess up at first when she seemed upset? I wonder how you could mess up cleaning a stall?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

mistygirl said:


> well who ever that little birdy was is wrong she is very understanding and the day my car broke down she was ok with it. I'm still working there and doing a great job. I clean 6 to 9 stalls a day and now am starting to water too. evenchally will bedding. I get a dollar a stall. i can save them up for lessons.


I am glad the birdy is wrong. Keep up the good work.


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

Thanks


----------

